# Nacho Libre (2006) Review



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 12, 2006)

*Director:* Nacho Libre
*Starring:* Jack Black, Héctor Jiménez, Ana de la Reguera

_Plot Synopsis:_
Nacho (Jack Black) is a young orphan raised by Friars, but dreams of being a Luchador (think Mexican WWF with masks). He grows to adulthood and becomes a friar at the same monastery looking after the young orphans. However, Nacho still dreams of becoming a Luchador and has trouble fitting in with the other friars. The arrival of Sister Encarnación (Ana de la Reguera), a chance encounter with Esqueleto (Héctor Jiménez), a beggar from the streets, and the announcement of a Luchador contest prove too much of a temptation for Nacho to resist…

_My thoughts:_
Jack Black’s been on a bit of a roll recently. Following on from his barnstorming turn on _Rock School_, then _Envy_ with Frat-packer Ben Stiller, then a bit of ‘proper’ acting on Peter Jackson’s _King Kong_, he was rubbing shoulders with the current hot properties in Hollywood. So it seemed an odd time then, to go off and do your own project with largely unknown supporting cast and a relatively new director. Nacho Libre is an odd mish-mash of good comedic set pieces and some great lines from Jack Black but suffers from a somewhat clichéd story which serves only as a frame on which to hang the set pieces and daft wrestling sequences together. The decision to use primarily local actors does add a certain authenticity to proceedings and helps gloss over the fact that Jack Black is one of the most unconvincing Mexicans ever  . I was particularly impressed with Héctor Jiménez and Ana de la Reguera who both did a fine job with their characters (even if Ana’s character is primarily just there as eye candy and love interest to Nacho) but the cynic in me may think that ‘unknown’ actors were used to make sure Jack Black wasn’t upstaged on the billing.
In conclusion, it’s not a bad film; it’s just not a great one.

_Overall rating:_ 
6/10 – If you like Jack Black then this movie is ok, but the somewhat weak ending and the odd storyline means the comedy is often hit & miss, unless you loved Napoleon Dynamite, in which case you can probably add a point.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree the plotline is somewhat cliched. I also think the comedy works better if the viewer understands the background of Mexican wrestling and the fanaticism that went with it in the fifties and sixties. Nothing brilliant but mildly amusing. 

I'd say 6 out of 10 is probably about right


----------



## RyFrye (Dec 21, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> unless you loved Napoleon Dynamite, in which case you can probably add a point.


 
This movie hit me the same way Napoleon Dynamite did. The first time that I saw both movies I thought 'what the @#*$!' . But the more I remembered snipits of seens and quoted dialogue as jokes my affection grew for them. I love both of these mindless comedies 

Nacho libre gets a 9 from me.


----------

